
Google Sidewiki - mshafrir
http://www.google.com/sidewiki/intl/en/index.html
======
gasull
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=840171>

------
aheilbut
It's the greatest thing since ThirdVoice.

~~~
aheilbut
and actually, going even further back, CritLink <http://zesty.ca/crit/>

